

Ask HN: Where did the "little girl with moon ambitions" article go? - shivam14

I saw this article (http://www.cbc.ca/technology/technology-blog/2009/07/moon_landing_space_anniversary.html) at No. 3 on the front page at around noon CST. By 1p CST the article has dissapeared.<p>My guess is that the link was flagged and taken down. What was the criteria behind this? I am not advocating for the article but just trying to understand the rationale behind this step.
======
icey
Enable the "showdead" option in your profile and all HN's secrets will be
yours.

------
noodle
odds are, it was flagged for being non-topical.

~~~
shivam14
Probably. However, it was upvoted to number three (hopefully legitimately) and
had a couple of interesting comments (including one on the work of Aldous
Huxley). Aren't those two factors a major test of appropriatness for news.yc?

~~~
scott_s
PG said two weeks ago that if a story gets flagged enough times, it can get
auto-killed. He recently put in a point threshold that prevents auto-killing.
See: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=686303>

Personally, I think it's a fallacy to assume a popular story is an appropriate
one. Popularity rules results in Digg, which we're trying to avoid.

